# 8' blank suggestion for trout/redfish



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Building a buddy an 8ft wading rod. Right now the rod he's using is a 30 yr old 8' eagle claw buggy whip that's crazy heavy. He's looking for something lighter but with the same action. Been looking into the Batson IP963 but not sure if its the right action for him. Gonna let him use an ip843 I built previously to see how he cares for the action. Are there any other recommendations you guys got for me. Fishes 5/8 lures and occasional 3/4oz and throws 12lb. P-line. Fishes a low pro abu.


----------



## ToddV (Apr 8, 2008)

Juan,
I'd recommend either the HS9600-MHX or the HS981-MHX but neither are going to meet your 5/8 - 3/4 oz. lure range.
http://fishmhx.com/Pages/SalmonSteelhead.html

Todd


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Did I see this right ? 8'????


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I just started fishing a batson xsw72ml. Its a rx8 walleye blank with a fast tip and it is bad ***!!! They make an 8' in this blank. Not sure where you are but you are welcome to come check it out. Its my most favorate.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

This blank handles a 1/4oz jig head all the way to a skitter walk.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Looked at the blank you recommended 2400TMan, but I don't think its what he's looking for. Believe it or not he wades with an 8' rod with a 8.5 inch butt, but that's what hes comfortable with. He looking for more bend towards the center of the blank. Moderate action.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Try the ip964. It looks like that blank is a perfect fit.

8ft 8-17lb 1/4-3/4oz with a mod-fast action.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

XP963 OR XP964 Batson Rainshadow


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I just got through rebuilding a Lamiglass HSGWSH 96 2M 8' Line Wt. 8 to 12 lb. Test, Lure Wt. 3/8 to 3/4 oz. with a ten inch handle. It is a nice rod if you like to wade fish with an 8 foot rod. Todd probably designed this rod. I used to use this rod during my trips to Port Mansfield. Now I just use it to cast spoons, hair jigs and shrimp tails when fishing the rock groins in Galveston.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

CB78/8-15 7'-8" BUSHIDO LINE (8-15#) LURE (1/4-3/4) MOD-F / MED BLACK SATIN BUSHIDO

This is the closest I have to meeting your criteria.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Look at the CB80MH. Its about perfect for an 8' trout and red rod, IMO.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

capfab said:


> Look at the CB80MH. Its about perfect for an 8' trout and red rod, IMO.


This might be what you are looking. I built two of the cb70mh not too long ago and they are not tooooo stiff. Also a mod fast action like you are wanting.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Here's another to consider:
http://swamplandtackle.com/Castaway_Blank_964_XP3-details.aspx


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Hot shot blank is what u want or a cranking rod find something in those style of blanks that will fit your ranges and length should do the job for u.
.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

QTRODS said:


> Hot shot blank is what u want or a cranking rod find something in those style of blanks that will fit your ranges and length should do the job for u.
> 
> Xls 983 Lamiglass, ISP805 crb by lamiglas,, sw80ml-Mhx, favorite is cb 965-blend Mhx I have built one of these, alsome blank for what u want it for.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Look in the steelhead blank section for a medium action.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Ended up going to FTU with my friend and we went with the ftu im8 905 blank suggested by Allen. Also met a fellow rod builder, Benny. Was nice to meet you.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Juan it was nice to meet u and put a face to u. I pick me up one of those 905 before I left. It's a nice piece and I think its what u where after. When I'm In ftu I'm like a kid in a candy.


----------

